
Will the Gig Economy Prevail? [LRB Book Review] - PaulRobinson
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n23/katrina-forrester/what-counts-as-work
======
planetzero
I never really understood the hate for the gig economy. If the gig economy is
gone, the majority of the people getting gigs and making extra cash will be
making a cool $0.

